# any NISSAN shops in AZ or S.CALI??



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm looking for shops in the PHX,Az. area or Southern Cali..that can perform an SR20DET in a '99 SENTRA GXE (auto).
-look for good prices & reliable service
I know about the HOTSHOT turbo..but I figure I could get more boost from a Bluebird or GTi-R..
I've seen LSauto.com & SR20Development's engine prices... ARDperformance.com seems to have 'em beat.
...help me out PHX & Cali peeps..


----------



## Nismom (Apr 27, 2003)

blazin_injun said:


> I'm looking for shops in the PHX,Az. area or Southern Cali..that can perform an SR20DET in a '99 SENTRA GXE (auto).
> -look for good prices & reliable service
> I know about the HOTSHOT turbo..but I figure I could get more boost from a Bluebird or GTi-R..
> I've seen LSauto.com & SR20Development's engine prices... ARDperformance.com seems to have 'em beat.
> ...help me out PHX & Cali peeps..


In AZ call Superior Racing Development in Tempe, or Import Power House in Glendale.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

go or call sr20development heard many good things about them and they do good swaps.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Esh, I think the feelings on sr20development are pretty mixed. I've definitely heard good things about signal auto though, but they're kind of pricey.

I don't know if GTPRO does fwd sr20det swaps, but they are the best people I have ever dealt with and right about the only I would trust to work on my car. I figure they do rwd sr20det swaps, so fwd should be natural. Definitely great people though. Professional quality and pretty damn good price (if you can bargain or know someone there, but still pretty good otherwise.)


----------



## thatguy (Nov 13, 2003)

there is this place out here in palmdale(SoCal) called "Garage Works" i dont know if they are any good but its 800 bucks for an engine swap and they can get engines.....they came recomended to me from a homie that works at an import shop by near my house.

try this site....www.sr20store.com they seem to have the cheapest prices on engine i have be try to find

they were going to sell me a sr20ve neo vvl engine with a blacktop turbo setup for like 2500 bucks (that has to be a bad ass engine) and it comes with a 6 speed tranny...
but anyway try it out, like i said though i dont know how good garage works is


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Oh yeah, forgot about sr20store, or moreso about its owner, Marco Vargas. He's a really reliable guy who I've heard many good things about (including ones from personal acquaintances.) Definitely one more good place


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

oh wellz i tried.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

..hmm, thanks guys..
I'll do some more searching..& look for a good deal. I think I'm going w/ the Bluebird.. ..I hear its alot less hassle..& I'm sure I can definately push out more horses than the HotShot kit :thumbup:


----------

